# Oxford / London, Cheerio Mates.



## Braineack (Jun 7, 2016)

Decided I was sick of the 20 days straight of rain here in VA, so flew off to England to enjoy three days of fabulous weather.  I bought my a6000 specifically for this trip and I'd say it performed to my satisfaction.

Here's my first round of pics:




Christ Church, Oxford by The Braineack, on Flickr




Vine on Christ Church by The Braineack, on Flickr




Ryan Goslings by The Braineack, on Flickr




Brasenose College Door by The Braineack, on Flickr




Bodleian Library Wall by The Braineack, on Flickr

You can see the rest here: Oxford, England


----------



## Braineack (Jun 7, 2016)

DSC01270 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Houses of Parliament by The Braineack, on Flickr




Westminster Abbey Facade by The Braineack, on Flickr




London Eye, Is Watching You by The Braineack, on Flickr




Up the Walkie-Talkie by The Braineack, on Flickr




Sky Garden by The Braineack, on Flickr




Buckingham Palace by The Braineack, on Flickr




Kensington Palace Gardens by The Braineack, on Flickr




Smoked Salmon with cream cheese on crumpet by The Braineack, on Flickr


You can see the rest here: London, England


----------



## Peeb (Jun 7, 2016)

So many good captures there!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 7, 2016)

Peeb said:


> So many good captures there!


Thanks, I got plenty more.  Just need to go through them.   Took close to 3,000 pictures over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## kalgra (Jun 7, 2016)

Very nice! I hope some of my Paris pics turn out as good. I leave tomorrow my last night hear. I think I shot about 2500 myself.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 8, 2016)

I few more I processed last night:




Christ Church from field by The Braineack, on Flickr




Christ Church Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr




Radcliffe Camera Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr




The Shard Pano by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## JoeW (Jun 8, 2016)

Good stuff--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes, looks like it was fun!


----------



## alv (Jun 8, 2016)

great pics .color, framing, and some other words i kant spel  al


----------



## kalgra (Jun 9, 2016)

I am so jealous of he skies you had. I had severely overcast skies and rain for 9 straight days then 1 day on the last day there where the sun poked out but by that time the trip was gearing down so I didn't get much. A lot of my picture in Paris will have blown out skies but hopefully some will turn out half this good. Really good job!

Now that I'm back home and reseted up a bit ill probably download and start polishing a few of those those turds I call pictures. Lol

Seriously though really nice! Keep em coming.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah we lucked out for sure.  the weather over here on the East Coast had been awful, it was ironic to arrive in London and had beautiful skies and weather.

Then I came home to our typical muggy summer crap weather.  Got no spring here whatsoever.


----------

